# Glamour Extensions



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 24, 2007)

Glamour Extensions - Enter

Has anyone purchased these particular clip-on extensions?

They seem really great, not to mention how natural they must look!

(made from 100% premium "remy" human hair)

I'm definitely considering these. So any thoughts would be nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive had clip ins before and I didnt like them, They are only ok if you want them in for a day or two. I prefer bonded ones which I have in now and have lasted a month already


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi *southcitybabe*, was there any particular reason why you didn't like clip in ones? (well, I suppose it's just a matter of preference)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

A few reasons why I'm considering them:

-They're convenient

-Cuts preparation time

-They're inexpensive

-With extra care they tend to last long

-Minimal damage/or none at all to hair

et cetera.


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 26, 2007)

I had to have the hair backcombed for the clips to clip into, Luckily I had thick hair which is good for clip ins, Thin hair isnt good as they can slip out.

I just didnt feel like I had real extensions, even though it was real hair. They lasted about a day or 2.

I much prefer bonded ones as they last me 3 months.

The main reasons I didnt like them is..

They felt heavy and pulled a little on my hair.

You have to take them out to wash.

Have them redone again after about 2 days.

Hard to brush.

=====

If you want to try them go ahead, Its worth a try but I paid 100 for mine and wore them once and then sold them, Im sticking with bonded extensions.

Its worth a try though, see how you like them


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 26, 2007)

Other than the ones I'm thinking about purchasing (_Glamour Extensions _), I've checked out a ton of websites that sell hair extensions and it's kind of hard to decide because of the mixed reviews on the clip-ins.

Curious, have you tried Glamour Extensions?

Personally, I have such a long hair routine that I'm willing to try some other options at this point. (I wake up too early to prep my hair, I need to sleep in more lol)

Thanks for your opinions though, I'll look into bonded extensions as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What is the price range by the way?


----------



## southcitybabe (Apr 27, 2007)

The price range depdends so I cant really say, round here a full head can be anywhere from 200 to 900.

Im not sure what my clip in extensions was, My hairdresser just used to order mine and put them in so I didnt know what make or the color codes was.

Now I buy my own extensions and put them in myself.

I've tried putting in my own clip ins but they just looked a mess.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 27, 2007)

oh okay.

I do understand that beauty comes with a cost.

(whether that's physically or financially lol)

I suppose it wouldn't hurt to consult a hairstylist before I come to a final decision.

Anyone else have anything to say about clip in extensions?

(Not just particularly Glamour Extensions)


----------



## nursie (Apr 28, 2007)

i ordered a set of clip ins from glamour hair ......hmmm, four years ago now

i was totally new to hair pieces so i LOVED them!!! they were easy to hide in my shoulder length hair (and my hair is thin and fine) i took good care of them, wore them proably 4-5 days a week and i used them for almost 3 years before i decided i wanted to try something more 'permanently' attached

if you are new to extensions i really do think clip ins are the best starting point...people think the clips are going to slide out and that they will fall out easily, they never did this for me, they were always snug..it only took about 10 minutes extra to part and place them in my hair each morning

another option, if you arent sure that you will even like having extensions is to go to sally beauty supply (or your local beauty supply)....most all of them now sell wefted hair and the clips...you just sew the little clips on, the hair there is really cheap and wont last very long after you shampoo it a few times (it will tangle and bunch up and you'll know its time to throw it away)..but then if you like it you could spend more money on better hair


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for sharing your experience *nursie*, your hair (four years ago) sounds like mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## groovygurl_33 (Apr 30, 2007)

I just put extensions in my hair..uuhm maybe a week ago. I bought virgin hair, and i thought i'd try the clips out. I didnt like the clips at all. Well, the only aspect i liked is that you can sort of try them out for a bit. But i hated worry about them sliding out, or if people could see the clip (i have very thin hair)...the worst part was when it would droop and you'd have a bug bubble comming out of your head!

i went with an anti fungal glue. Its so much easer not worry about them! i defintaly suggest glueing them!


----------



## justdragmedown (May 1, 2007)

I made my own clip ins and I LOVE them. Their great for going out or any occasions. I also liek them because I cut my hair short and if I want it long one day i can have it and still be cool outside or when working out


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 2, 2007)

*groovygurl 33*, sorry to hear that you didn't like clip-ins.

It seems to me that there's somewhat of a pattern of people curious of hair extensions trying clip-ins first, then later evolving onto woven or glued in extensions

(that's definitely not uncommon however)

*justdragmedown*, that's sounds very creative!

thanks you guys for telling me your experiences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 8, 2007)

I emailed the owner of the website and she seemed pretty nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was glad to know that since they are real hair they are heat resistant and styled as you normally would with your own hair.

(Except you wouldn't wash it as often, minimally is better)

With care they seem to last very long, 5+ years.

(which is refreshing to know, I am a student with little money and I don't think I could afford replacements very often)


----------



## justdragmedown (May 8, 2007)

yeah. Human hair are great. I would def. go for it, but if you say your on a budget I would still just make your own, because the pieces would better fit your head


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 9, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion!

that's sounds really nice too. (even more convenient...)


----------



## sarahdecker (Sep 30, 2011)

The "Glamour Extensions" are terrible and a complete waste of money - they r too big to fit any normal human head and the result is basically like wearing your grandmother's underwear (I have a normal size head and fit normal clip ins just fine) - they have three clips across the top followed by two clips along the side and another two clips along the bottom - but the extension itself is too big - exactly where exactly do they expect people to clip in more than the three clips which run along the top without having a big bulging sag, and with just the three clips the extensions are too heavy and feels very uncomfortable and unsecrue - its an impossible task - without being able to clip in more than the top three clips the wig is simply too heavy to be supported securely for most women - my hairstylist cackled when I showed it to her!!!  She said you'd need to stick a ball in that thing!  

I purchased it after I saw read a comment by another "user" who "recommended it" - but is is the owner, Jodi, herself!  That is simply misleading.  I think she has taken the time to blog on various different sites making recommending it and speaking of it as if she was a purchaser and not the seller - that is simply not what I call decent sales practice.  So I basically trusted her own comment on a product she was selling (so it is more of an advertisement than anything else).  I had no idea she was the one selling the product - that is totally misleading.

Bottom line, the product is not worth the money - and the moment you pull it out of the package to see what it really looks like, she will not allow you to return it, even if you havn't worn it.  So $240.99 - which I was charged in total is down the drain - I am disputing it with my credit card company however.

I recommend you get recommendations from your stylist.  Sally's has a good supply of wonderful remy hair for half the price.  I prefer virgin hair - and ultimately spent another $60 on it at another store and love it - it looks so natural and is comfortable to wear - I have it in my head even though I am wearing a pony tail today and no one can tell.

Good luck!


----------



## miamiwoman (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been using them for years and they are my savior!! Have tried so many other companies and this hair is soooo good! I have ordered the One Piece which I prefer and also the 12 piece sets and they really are the best hair on the market.


----------



## miamiwoman (Nov 2, 2011)

I wear the one piece and don't clip the clips at the bottom letting my own hair go with the piece and it looks amazing ...you might try that...I love love my one piece.


----------



## indychic (Feb 3, 2012)

I have to agree with Sarahdecker...DO NOT BUY from this company. Most of all the reviews and before and after pictures are Jodi. The owner of the company. Not an actual customer. I recently ordered what was suppose to be Medium Brown and Platnium Blonde High Lights. When I received the hair it was clearly Copper Brown and did not match my hair at all. I returned the product within 24 hours NOT USED! But because I took it out of the package she is unwilling to refund my money. It is only $49.99 so really is their business hurting that bad that they can't refund $49.99 to a customer that clearly is due the refund. Don't BUY from this company. Try Sally's. I have bought from there and they have good Remy Hair. I wish I would have just went there to buy.


----------



## Gracie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Horrible products! Big regret that was a costly mistake!


----------



## Gracie11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to put that the above comments is in regards to Glamour Extensions.


----------



## WeaveWhisperer (Apr 2, 2012)

I make my own clip ins to give my hair fullnes. I buy good quality extensions and sew them to wig clips that you get from the beauty supply store!!

xoxo

Naila

-The Weave Whisperer


----------

